# Joyful Anticipation



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Once upon a time I used to have an Accucraft S-12. Oh how I loved that loco.

Back Story:

I've read many threads under Live Steam on MLS and heard about a whole lot of people, I've even met a few.

Last Jan in York I met Ryan and Charles of Triple R. I was very impressed with all I had read and seen about the improvements for the GS4 and the CF. I found time to sit down with Ryan and Charles and hear more about their and long list of projects. I offered my S-12 to Ryan for R&D that weekend if he was willing to take it apart and see what he could do.

Over the next ten months Ryan would whittle down a large dream list of improvements to a few changes that top off an already incredible locomotive. Since day one when I got my S-12 there was something familiar about it, I couldn't put my finger on it. One night while surfing trains I found out as a kid I used to crawl all over S-14 #1285 as a kid growing up in Monterey CA at Dennis the Menace Park.

Tomorrow I get my new loco back, Ryan made a few improvements and renumbered her to 1285. It has been a wonderful 10 months, a perfect mix of missing my engine and awaiting a new one. I have taken some ribbing this past season, "friends" asking where is my S-12. I got news for them, I don't have an S-12, I have the one and only, S-14 #1285.

My Childhood train, #1285

More to come. Ryan, *bows* thank you, I look forward to the steam up this weekend.

Drive safe Mike.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Kent, 
Has Ryan fitted all the additional hand rails and drop down draw bridge too? 
Enjoy it when you get it, as I am sure that you will. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings David, 
We decided to scrap the rails and focus on renumbering the loco, add rod bearings and improve the lubricator. 
Phase two is bypass the stairs and go for a chair lift. 
Phase 2.17 is your sand dome upgrade. 
How close are you to finished? 

I couldn't even begin to tell all the wonderful times I had in this park and crawling through #1285 as a running/climbing child.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent, 

Thank you for the opportunity to work on your engine. Here's hoping that all the modifications meet your approval and then some. 
The S-14 certainly ran beyond our expectations yesterday, easily overpowering the phalanx powered dynamometer when on the rolling road and attempting to pull everything in the rolling stock department! 

I threw in an extra surprise for you last night, hope you like it. The decals were all Stan Cedarleaf's doing, I only cut and slid them on. The weathering was some of my best yet, and is based solely off of color/B&W photos I have of the S-12's shifting the Oakland Mole and greater bay area. 

Remember, anticipation is the best part of the moment! When you anticipate, the mind can go wherever it pleases.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent
Looks are one thing but the running ability of that engine was impressive. We had it on rollers for a few test runs. As it was being tested the engine started to move the roller blocks thus creeping along the rails! Outstanding performance overall. While I cannot show you the finished look here are some shop photos of the work done (deadleg lubricator, bushing/bearings, rings, tuneup, new decals and weathering):





























Anticipation is a wonderful thing in life..... please photos from the steam up! Great project- We have another S12 in the shop to do!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent,

Luke and his cousin Jaxson climbed all over the 1285 last summer when we were out visiting my brother in San Jose! That park was a blast, Luke and his cousin loved it!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan
"The decals were all Stan Cedarleaf's doing, I only cut and slid them on." I bid modest on that point....given the work necessary to remove the original number set!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

So how much did all that cost?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

John
If you would like a quote on a job, please forward an email: tr3servicesatgmail.com


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan, you are the man!!

I wheeled across the street with James and Gail Fisher (a couple from NJ here for the Cape steam up) and met Mike and his family for dinner. We got there a few minutes early and were sliding two tables together when Mike, Barbara and their daughter walked in. Mike was carrying my old ductape S-12 case with a huge biscuit eating grin on his face and I was distracted enough by the weight of the empty case I almost missed Barbara setting a small case on the table. There it was, a shiny metal attaché case, looking as though it could be filled with anything. Cash, drugs, bearer bonds, the list goes on and on. I wonder what the other guests thought was about to go down before their eyes in Da Port that night. "Nothing to see here folks, move along, just a train, keep moving, back to your meals".

Okay, so I am sitting at the table, a shining case before me. I reach down and pause before flicking the latches; savoring the moment as I slowly raise the lid. My eyes gaze upon S-14 #1285, all nestled in her new foam nest. I was tempted to take her out but seeing as this was my friend's seafood/burger joint I decided to wager on caution. Ten months was a long time apart, perhaps I was afraid of premature condensate, I just don't know. I chose to keep her in bed and would unpack her later at the club. Why not draw it out for another hour or so?

And now would be a great time to post a picture. Ooooops, forgot my camera.

After dinner the Fishers helped me get '85 home and then returned to the B&B half a block away. I love wheeling/walking places, remember neighborhoods? 

I gave Mike directions to the Nauset Model Railroad Club, he loaded up his family tuckster and we met in the town of Orleans. We strolled down the hill, case securely in his hand as I introduced them to the "train room". Think basement garage, two cars wide, three, maybe four (small) cars deep with four and a half operating railroads along with a brand new shop and library full of thousands of books and magazines about trains. Mike set the case down on the bench and we carefully unpacked it. Wow, 1285 on her cab just as I remembered and in the corner you can see the small "S-14", from her unique Vanderbilt tender in matte finish to the matching number on the door, it was all there.

Ryan, she looks wonderful, I am impressed. I could have taken some great pics in the shop, then thought against that too. What was that word? Anticipation? Yeah, that was it. Tomorrow she gets re-oiled, virgin engine, even better than new, take the time and do it right. 

Coming soon pictures of the Cape Cod Autumn Steam Up. *switches to his VP of Marketing cap* The SC&FF Rw features two steam up bays connecting with 300 feet of double mainline track in a folded dog bone, crossing a trestle and viaduct through a semi elevated garden setting with many larger turns than the single small 6' section. (This is the 2 meter disclaimer, survey pending.) 

See 1285 return from her roots in Monterey and settle in for life at her new home on Cape Cod. See lots and lots of British 1:32 stuff and you never know what guest locomotives may decide to stop by for a run on the Cape's Satucket Creek & Far Fields Railway. Perhaps it could be yours?

Mark your calenders for next year. *turns on monster truck announcer voice* Father's Day Weekend, Cape Cod, Mass, 2011. two days, two events, one place! Steam Trains in the Garden meet Classic Cars On Main Street. You heard me right folks, live steam and classic cars, with a mall for the rest of them. Book rooms now, save the summer rush. Father's Day Weekend, 2011. More info to come. *takes hat off*

Now I can go go to bed and try and find some sleep before the steam up tomorrow. I can't wait.

Maybe soneone will post or draw a picture.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent, 

I am glad the engine meets your expectations and then some. It was a fun project between researching photos of the prototypes in the Oakland mole for the weathering pattern to getting the decals sized proportionally and of course the mechanical work of the lubricator, rod bearings and general overhaul. 

I did not get to snap the obligatory photo on the bridge to nowhere this time as it was dark by the time I got home, so any photos you have would be greatly appreciated. 

On the lubricator, inside you will see a pipe sticking out about half the diameter of the lubricator, when filling the lubricator, fill just to the bottom of the pipe. This allows some head room so the displacement process can start right as you open the throttle the first time. I hadn't figured out how long the lubricator lasts, but it should be safe to say it will last for two fillings of the gas tank at the least. I would bet it lasts longer though, something like 2-3 hours worth of running.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I went to the club this evening and took a few pictures of the S-14. As you can see, Ryan did an incredible job. Enjoy




























One of the best things Ryan did was replace all the grab rails along the boiler with new stronger metal rod. As you can see it was so well formed I wouldn't have been able to tell except for the fact I had snapped the old one in a few places while lifting the engine one handed from the boiler.




























I think the work Ryan did here on the tender is the icing on the Cake.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

The weathering job is perfect, just enough to show that’s it’s a working engine but not so much that it just looks like it been painted a different colour.


----------

